
Ask HN: Open-Source Election Software? - awake
The Iowa caucus results are delayed tonight, apparently because of usability issues in a mobile app. I&#x27;m sure there are talented developers creating the app but somehow design or technical flaws are hindering the democratic process. Is there a way for developers to volunteer to help user test or do software reviews for software which is integral to the political process? This seems like an issue important enough that people would be willing to spend their time to help out.
======
matt_s
Voting should be done via paper. It can't be hacked at scale, requires little
to no QA (get senior citizens to test layouts) and can be validated manually.

There is absolutely no need to have immediate results of any election in the
United States. For a presidential election there is 2.5 months in between
election day and when the new person takes office. Most other elections also
have similar periods of time for change in leadership.

What problem is being solved by using consumer level software for voting?

